

Gerber EAB Pocket Knife - ISL
http://www.gerbergear.com/Industrial/Knives/EAB-Pocket-Knife_22-41830

======
saidajigumi
Not ever having owned an EAB knife, these seem like a nice option for a
higher-end box-cutter type blade. But they do seem quite limited compared to a
good conventional knife.

Anyone with experience of these care to comment on the pros/cons of the EAB
style vs a regular knife?

~~~
serf
they are great if you end up using your knife all the time for everyday stuff.

For example : they are great for opening packages. If you chip the blade edge,
throw it away. (tip: be aware, it's a bad idea to cut towards you _ever_ , its
a doubly bad idea to do it with an EAB)

Knives made from a defensive point of view quite often have coated blades of
some sort. Coated blades are great for longevity and appearance, but quickly
degrade when they are actually used for practical reasons, leaving a finish on
the blade that looks worse than it did from the factory.

If you _use_ your knife, get an EAB or a (reliably) locking pocket folder with
a knurled/serrated stainless blade (rather than a stainless
painted/coated/damascus straight blade)

If you want a knife for purely defensive measures (which may or may not be a
bad idea), stick with fixed edge or a folder that emulates the geometry of a
fixed edge. "triangular-push" style knifes are made for purely defensive
purposes, and usually excel in situations that call for the use of a knife
defensively.

~~~
saidajigumi
Thanks for the info. In my case, I'm interested in a knife for general utility
rather than defense.

